# End of term countdown!



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

- a 20-page paper that only needs editing at this point
- three five-to-seven-page papers that I've sort of been neglecting
- a ten minute presentation on the 20-pager
- three term tests

What do you have left?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

4 more weeks till Christmas break.

? quizzes
1 30 minute presentation which is thankfully only in front of 6 people
2 exams
Most importantly only 3 more call nights left. These involve working overnight (usually working 24+ hours at a time) and this is very hard for me because I also take klonopin, which is obviously very sedating.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Those call nights sound brutal, even without the klonopin.


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have:

My ugly internship illustration to finish
My ugly independent study to finish
3 paintings, one isn't started
a logo design
2 finals

I'm not even going home for Thanksgiving because I need every minute to work.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Dec. 3

Three papers, two tests, four finals of course, and a 10 minute presentation on Tuesday which I'm freaking out over. :blank


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

A poster project and research to do for it, a few papers, and a buttload of studying. 

Really looking forward to next semester. Taking Oral Communication. Oh goody.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Term ends december 23rd for me. got
two math tests (one tomorrow thats cumulative and i havent studied)
two more chemistry tests
more bull**** chem labs
5? more bio quizzes
one more bio exam
one 10 minute biology powerpoint presentation due
bull**** biology labs.
one more math project
more math and chemistry quizzes./


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

There's like 4 weeks left and I have a 61% in math...i'm so screwed. And it's BEGINNING ALGEBRA. i need a tutor


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sherrylee said:


> There's like 4 weeks left and I have a 61% in math...i'm so screwed. And it's BEGINNING ALGEBRA. i need a tutor


well atleast your actually trying. im procrastinating to the max this semester. i have a trig test tomorrow, and i havent even opened the book all semester, and i only have a B in this class. i want an A so bad but i keep procrastinating.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> well atleast your actually trying. im procrastinating to the max this semester. i have a trig test tomorrow, and i havent even opened the book all semester, and i only have a B in this class. i want an A so bad but i keep procrastinating.


ONLY have a B? I've done about the same amount of procrastinating and I'm failing. So really i'm not trying...i'm trying to find someone to do the work for me. You're lucky you have a B. What makes it even more difficult is it's all online. I can't learn math online.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sherrylee said:


> ONLY have a B? I've done about the same amount of procrastinating and I'm failing. So really i'm not trying...i'm trying to find someone to do the work for me. You're lucky you have a B. What makes it even more difficult is it's all online. I can't learn math online.


lol yeah ive been successful at having people do my projects for me, and all i do is take the tests and the quizzes HAHAHA. but i honestly need to be getting A'S in this class, since i have no job, no friends, and i want to go to dental school. i feel like a failure with a B in a class most people took in highschool. but hey, a 61 is very close to a 70. i know you can do it if you try hard. its 10 o clock and im still procrastinating, but im sure ill stay up as late as i need to make sure i get an A on this test tomorrow. i have no choice. I WILL CONQUER TRIG!!!


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

I have:

-15 page research paper (I've been putting this one off)
-presentation of said research paper
-5 page government paper
-7-10 page philosophy paper
-4 finals

Lady day of finals is December 11, I cannot wait!!


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> lol yeah ive been successful at having people do my projects for me, and all i do is take the tests and the quizzes HAHAHA. but i honestly need to be getting A'S in this class, since i have no job, no friends, and i want to go to dental school. i feel like a failure with a B in a class most people took in highschool. but hey, a 61 is very close to a 70. i know you can do it if you try hard. its 10 o clock and im still procrastinating, but im sure ill stay up as late as i need to make sure i get an A on this test tomorrow. i have no choice. I WILL CONQUER TRIG!!!


You'll do awesome!! Good luuck


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sherrylee said:


> You'll do awesome!! Good luuck


lol well not trying has caught up with me. this stuff is tough ha. im basically teaching myself the material now, since i havent opened the book all semester.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Linguistics group assisgnment
MBB final
Physics final
French final paper
Linguistics final

I want to be done so baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Not much left on my end

-couple minor projects, and a group presentation
-take home test due on thurs. and in class test on the last day of class
-a few assignments due for my online class

its almost over, just a few weeks left!


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Comm 101- A couple quizzes, one test and a final 
Spanish 103.66- One test and a final
Chinese 101- Not sure...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

About five tests
French essay
English essay
Math project
various quizzes

But all of these are due pretty soon.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Update: painful 7000-word paper is done. Hooray.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

tons of reading, 4 exams in one week, last exam Dec 12th , application for professional year


----------

